# bank hol�iday/fiesta



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

*bank holñiday/fiesta*

Just in case anyone doesnt know, tomorrow is May day! In Spain its celebrated on May 1st unlike the UK who will be celebrating on Monday. So most shops, banks, schools etc will be closed!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

And don't forget, 2nd May is Mother's Day in Spain also.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

oh yes!! I forgot that one.. as I expect my children will too 

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> oh yes!! I forgot that one.. as I expect my children will too
> 
> Jo



Ooooops! Mother's Day is on SUNDAY 3rd MAY. (It's the first Sunday of May, not date specific). 

Sorry! Now get down the shops, you lazy tykes.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

And Monday is a local holiday here in ALhaurin el Grande, it is Dia de la Cruz. So a great long weekend! Fantastic!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> And Monday is a local holiday here in ALhaurin el Grande, it is Dia de la Cruz. So a great long weekend! Fantastic!


Is it??? just El Grande and not De la Torre????? 

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Take it as well Jojo - everybody else will. You have not had a puente for at least a fortnight, 

In Fuengirola it is the 15th Annual Feria Internacional de los Pueblos. Goes on to 4am - music, food, dance from 20 countries (not UK!!) - a great time will be had by all.

If anybody is coming please shout and we can have a coffee if you like.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

jojo said:


> Is it??? just El Grande and not De la Torre?????
> 
> Jo xx


Just el Grande, sorry Jojo! The day when the Purple church hands the cross over to the Green church! Dia de la Cruz.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Take it as well Jojo - everybody else will. You have not had a puente for at least a fortnight,
> 
> In Fuengirola it is the 15th Annual Feria Internacional de los Pueblos. Goes on to 4am - music, food, dance from 20 countries (not UK!!) - a great time will be had by all.
> 
> If anybody is coming please shout and we can have a coffee if you like.


Where are you going to be Steve?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Zimtony said:


> Just el Grande, sorry Jojo! The day when the Purple church hands the cross over to the Green church! Dia de la Cruz.



Of course they do 

Dont apologise Tony, at least our shops will be open  

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Please PM me and let me have a mobile or whatever. Perhaps we can encourage your favourite co-mod to come with her kids. By XTreme's reckoning that would be 4 cups of coffee I could scrounge!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Take it as well Jojo - everybody else will. You have not had a puente for at least a fortnight,
> 
> In Fuengirola it is the 15th Annual Feria Internacional de los Pueblos. Goes on to 4am - music, food, dance from 20 countries (not UK!!) - a great time will be had by all.
> 
> If anybody is coming please shout and we can have a coffee if you like.


So that's where he is. Thought he'd been a bit quiet today - he's down there shaking his funky stuff.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> he's down there shaking his funky stuff.


I'm sure he is! Ask him nicely and he might shake it in your direction Tallulah!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> I'm sure he is! Ask him nicely and he might shake it in your direction Tallulah!


Now there's an image I won't be able to sleep tonight LOL!!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Now there's an image I won't be able to sleep tonight LOL!!!


Course you will! Just check your closet before you go to bed....in case he's hiding in there shaking his stuff! 

That's the sort of deviant malarkey _his_ kind get up to you know!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Course you will! Just check your closet before you go to bed....in case he's hiding in there shaking his stuff!
> 
> That's the sort of deviant malarkey _his_ kind get up to you know!


PMSL !!!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Help, there's a boogie-man under the bed! (Sorry, couldn't resist!!).


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Help, there's a boogie-man under the bed! (Sorry, couldn't resist!!).


Is it Steve, he´s not been on here for a while????

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Help, there's a boogie-man under the bed! (Sorry, couldn't resist!!).


He's been shaking his stuff over you....now he's sticking his boogies under your bed! 

Small wonder he can't pull any under 30 Espanolas with those sorts of tendencies!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Guys, back off. I am dying. I have MAN flu - the most virulent form there is. I don't think I'll make it through the night. 





 This is NOT a sniffle, this is REAL Man Flu. 

I am at one with myself and my gods as I go to that great stadium in the sky where I will meet Sir Bobby Moore, The Busby Babes, Peter Osgood, Alan Ball, Emlyn Hughes etc etc 




This is Major Tom to Ground Control 
I'm stepping through the door 
And I'm floating 
in a most peculiar way 
And the stars look very 
different today 

For here 
Am I sitting in a tin can 
Far above the world 
Planet Earth is blue 
And there's nothing I can do 

Though I'm past 
one hundred thousand miles 
I'm feeling very still 
And I think my spaceship 
knows which way to go 
Tell our mod I love her very much indeed

Here am I floating 
round my tin can 
Far above the Moon 
Planet Earth is blue 
And there's nothing I can do.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Guys, back off. I am dying. I have MAN flu - the most virulent form there is. I don't think I'll make it through the night.
> 
> I have left my farewell message here.  This is NOT a sniffle, this is REAL Man Flu.
> 
> ...


Thought you´d been quiet!!!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Well he ain't getting mouth to mouth from me that's for sure!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Well he ain't getting mouth to mouth from me that's for sure!



Dont worry Extreme, he doesnt need it, he´s just being a big baby!!!

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Guys, back off. I am dying. I have MAN flu - the most virulent form there is. I don't think I'll make it through the night.
> 
> I have left my farewell message here.  This is NOT a sniffle, this is REAL Man Flu.
> 
> ...


Just tell us Steve, before we put our face masks on :
- Do you snort when you laugh?
- Do your farts smell of bacon?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Just tell us Steve, before we put our face masks on :
> - Do you snort when you laugh?
> - Do your farts smell of bacon?


well Stevie?? we need to know!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Totally confused as always. I think I will just note that I am a vegetarian. 

I really don't think I'll make it through the night and Jojo tries to take the sympathy vote. 

Guys, she does NOT have MAN flu. A mere upset stomach. It will be fine after a pizza (AKA The food of the gods)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Totally confused as always. I think I will just note that I am a vegetarian.
> 
> I really don't think I'll make it and Jojo tries to take the sympathy vote.
> 
> Guys, she does NOT have MAN flu. A mere upset stomach. It will be fine after a pizza (AKA The food of the gods)


I cant eat pizza, its got gluten!! I just cook it and feed it to the kids! Steve, you´ve not got man flu or any other kind of flu, its a bit of a cold, not even a bad one!! I know these things!!!!!!!! 

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

You guys don't believe who serious this is!! 


And now, the end is near;
And so I face the final curtain.
Dear mod, I'll say it clear,
I'll state my case, of which I'm certain.

I've lived a life that's full.
I've traveled each and ev'ry highway;
And more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Regrets, I've had a few;
But then again, too few to mention.
I did what I had to do
And saw it through without exemption.

I planned each charted course;
Each careful step along the byway,
But more, much more than this,
I did it my way.

Yes, there were times, I'm sure you knew
When I bit off more than I could chew.
But through it all, when there was doubt,
I ate it up and spit it out.
I faced it all and I stood tall;
And did it my way.

I've loved, I've laughed and cried.
I've had my fill; my share of losing.
And now, as tears subside,
I find it all so amusing.

To think I did all that;
And may I say - not in a shy way,
" Oh no, oh no not me,
I did it my way".

For what is a man, what has he got?
If not himself, then he has naught.
To say the things he truly feels;
And not the words of one who kneels.
The record shows I took the blows -
And did it my way!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Seriously Steve, not been shizzling your dizzle near any Mexicans tonight, have you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Seriously Steve, not been shizzling your dizzle near any Mexicans tonight, have you?


Well have you Steve?

Jo xxx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

jojo said:


> Well have you Steve?
> 
> Jo xxx


He hasn't a clue. Too doped up on Lemsip, the lightweight!
(or Night Nurse!!!)

Tallulah.xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

None of you guys take this seriously, before I pass on throug I will leave you with the lyrics of one of my favourite songs. 

Do you like the things that
life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?

Do you get
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for?
Do you know...?

Once we were standing still in time
Chasing the fantasies
That filled our minds
You knew how I loved you
But my spirit was free
Laughin' at the questions
That you once asked of me

Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that
life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?

Now looking back at
all we've planned
We let so many dreams
Just slip through our hands
Why must we wait so long
Before we'll see
How sad the answers
To those questions can be
Do you know where you're going to?
Do you like the things that
life is showing you
Where are you going to?
Do you know...?

Do you get
What you're hoping for
When you look behind you
There's no open door
What are you hoping for?
Do you know...?


Think about it, guys! Have you told the people that you love how much you love them today?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Lemsip???????????????????

Lemsip is for Daily Mail readers.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Think about it, guys! Have you told the people that you love how much you love them today?


You tell us first sweetheart, then we'll say it back!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Seriously Steve, not been shizzling your dizzle near any Mexicans tonight, have you?


He hasn't sodomised Rico Suave surely? Say it ain't so?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Taliban YES 

XTreme NO


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Taliban YES
> 
> XTreme NO


Well, I didn't hear him, did you XTreme? Has he told you lately that he loves you, has he told you there's no-one else above you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Well, I didn't hear him, did you XTreme? Has he told you lately that he loves you, has he told you there's no-one else above you?


dont start him singing!!!!


Jo xx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I think he's spending too much time with Jack Meoff!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

o Sra.Pulgada y sus cuatro hermanas


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I think he's spending too much time with Jack Meoff!


Oh!!! I had to say that out loud before I realised who "jack Meoff" was 

jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Oh!!! I had to say that out loud before I realised who "jack Meoff" was
> 
> jo xxx


Or is he still hanging with Kissmy Ballsack?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Those who have even the slighest "Milk of Human Kindness" will be delighted to hear that I am not in the obituary columns this forums so can continue my quest to moderate this forum. 

(As I checked the Daily Mail it must be true LOL)


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Those who have even the slighest "Milk of Human Kindness" will be delighted to hear that I am not in the obituary columns this forums so can continue my quest to moderate this forum.
> 
> (As I checked the Daily Mail it must be true LOL)


Phew!!! what a relief!!!!!! no, seriously... I didnt wanna be the only moderator on here!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> Phew!!! what a relief!!!!!! no, seriously... I didnt wanna be the only moderator on here!!!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


If you had any compassion Jo you'd have volunteered to go round Steve's gaff and suck the poison out!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> If you had any compassion Jo you'd have volunteered to go round Steve's gaff and suck the poison out!


Do you know, the sort of weekend I´m having that actually sounds marginally preferable!!! My 12 yo daughter has 3 friends round for a sleepover and already, I need a lay down in a darkened room with some valium!! So STeve??? wheres your poison darling??


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

This is MAN flu. It is everywhere. I do not know whether I have that energy to watch the most important game of the season. I did not even get upset when Man City and Arsenal won. NOW do you believe how ill I am?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> This is MAN flu. It is everywhere. I do not know whether I have that energy to watch the most important game of the season. I did not even get upset when Man City and Arsenal won. NOW do you believe how ill I am?


Yet you managed to go to the carnival today????????

Jo


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...and am paying for it now! I'll have a shower and a late fitness test to see whether I am up for the game LOL


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

XTreme said:


> If you had any compassion Jo you'd have volunteered to go round Steve's gaff and suck the poison out!


oooh, that reminds me. Just an aside....that character played by Spanish actress Elsa Pataky on "Snakes on a Plane" had to suck venomous poison out. Her character said that in Spain she always carried around a bottle of olive oil in her bag - to coat the inside of her mouth and throat - so that when she spat out the poison, it didn't adhere to the inside of her mouth. Anyhoo....


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> oooh, that reminds me. Just an aside....that character played by Spanish actress Elsa Pataky on "Snakes on a Plane" had to suck venomous poison out. Her character said that in Spain she always carried around a bottle of olive oil in her bag - to coat the inside of her mouth and throat - so that when she spat out the poison, it didn't adhere to the inside of her mouth. Anyhoo....


Thanks for that Tally, I´ll....er get a bottle for when I go and do Steve!!!!!!

Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well, I did not feel well enough to go to the game and watched it at home hudlled in a blanket - feeling more and more wretched as Barcelona deservedly destroyed Real Madrid 6-2! Real Madrid had previously won 17 and drawn one of their previous 18 games. The party is over. 

So, we look forward to next season now!


----------

